# Were can i find this kind of bikini?



## Jessickcah (May 7, 2006)

I have chest & Back acne pretty badly. So I want something thats a 2 piece, and a little sexy. But covers my back & chest (But maybe still shows off alittle?) Does anybody know were i can get a type like this, the bottoms dont matter to me.
thank you.


----------



## martygreene (May 7, 2006)

Maybe try looking to the term 'tankini', which are more like a tank top and bikini bottoms.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 7, 2006)

try everything but water i found this on their site i know its not a 2 piece but the tummy cut would distract from problem areas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





suit

suit2 

if these are too expensive its just an example of style so u know what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suit3


----------



## Jessickcah (May 7, 2006)

thank you too very much.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

victoria secret has adorable tankinis... i seem to feel that if adriana lima can wear a tankini then its sexy... then again she could probably wear a dress made out of milk cartons and i would swoon.


----------

